# Doom



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Anyone wanting to see this? There's been another trend with Hollywood the past few years, though not as pronounced and right in your face as re-makes and the comic book adaptations, but it is starting to get there and that's movies based on video games. *DOOM* is the latest of these, and it seems destined to be lacking substance like many of its predecessors (I actually really enjoyed *Resident Evil* though I know many who play the game bitch and moan because it's nothing like the video game from which it is based on  ) There's so much CGI in the trailer that they might as well have simply put the video game on the screen and given Gamers controls to play the thing, putting The Rock (Another sign that this is likely going to be disatrous) in all sorts of peril with the nasty creatures from the game.

Anyway, heres the link for the trailer so you can be the judge: http://www.apple.com/trailers/universal/doom/


----------

